# Brock Lesnar vs. Shane Carwin at UFC 106, Carwin-Cain scrapped



## Nos5 (Oct 11, 2007)

This is crazy!!! 

http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-new...-Brock-Lesnar-vs-Shane-Carwin-at-UFC-106.html


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

> Minnesota Martial Arts Academy released a series of shocking tweets Wednesday night revealing that UFC heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar will face Shane Carwin at UFC 106 in Las Vegas, NV on Nov. 21. Messages were left with Velasquez's representatives, but there is no word out of his camp at this time.
> 
> Below are the tweets in question:
> 
> ...


If true, Carwin will rock him.


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm at work, and those links don't work for me. Is this confirmed?

And can anyone confirm if Carwin is training full time now? I really hope he is, I think he presents the biggest challenge to Lesnar in the HW division. What ever happens this is not going the distance.

Carwin via flying gogoplata RD1


----------



## Nos5 (Oct 11, 2007)

FredFish1 said:


> I'm at work, and those links don't work for me. Is this confirmed?
> 
> And can anyone confirm if Carwin is training full time now? I really hope he is, I think he presents the biggest challenge to Lesnar in the HW division. What ever happens this is not going the distance.
> 
> Carwin via flying gogoplata RD1


Pretty much. The news looks like it's coming from Lesnar's camp and Carwin basically confirms it too.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

IF this is true, I'll be honest, I don't like it.

I wanted cain/carwin to fight for the No.1 spot and I think it would of been a great fight for both men. I think Cain is being shit on if this is true.

So, who fights Cain then? - Mir?


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I hope Carwin knocks Brock the [email protected] out.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> IF this is true, I'll be honest, I don't like it.
> 
> I wanted cain/carwin to fight for the No.1 spot and I think it would of been a great fight for both men. I think Cain is being shit on if this is true.
> 
> So, who fights Cain then? - Mir?


I think the UFC realises that the HW division is fairly thin. So a #1 contenders match (although logical) just knocked one guy down the ladder. There were a few eyebrows raised at the time about it.

IMO I dont think Cain is ready to fight for the title. I had Carwin down to take the fight against Cain anyway. Lesnar needs to fight someone this year anyway.

The Carwin/Cain match would have been the 'right' thing to do. But we all know how the UFC works.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

WOW this is going to be an easy win for Lesnar.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

NikosCC said:


> WOW this is going to be an easy win for Lesnar.


You're confident Brock's chin will stand up to the test? I dont see Brock controlling Carwin on the ground that easily either.

I'd say its more like the toughest test of his career IMO.


----------



## jake_schofield (Oct 26, 2007)

mayb Cain will have one of the new signed fighters such as rothwell if he dont have a fight.

can the ufc promote shane carwin already i know he has most of the skills but i thinks hes only ever been on one main card lol


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm praying for Carwin to teach Brock a lesson and take away his belt. 
On top of that, he could show Brock how a fighter should act in a victory.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

jake_schofield said:


> can the ufc promote shane carwin already i know he has most of the skills but i thinks hes only ever been on one main card lol


Yeah, just the GG fight at 96, I think he has enough excitement for the interest though, the guy finishes fights in stylie, he's a fan happy fighter


----------



## NZL (Jul 14, 2009)

Simmi said:


> You're confident Brock's chin will stand up to the test? I dont see Brock controlling Carwin on the ground that easily either.
> 
> I'd say its more like the toughest test of his career IMO.


I agree. Lesnar really hasn't had his chin tested. He has has a couple of uncomfortable moments, in Mirs case. Apart from that, no one with hands as heavy as Carwins has laid one on the button. Personally, I think he will drop like a sack of crap if Carwin hits his target.

Heres hoping! Carwin will make an awesome HW champ. How sweet are his fights!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Great news! I think this is awesome and I totally agree with it. As someone else said, a #1 contender match would knock Cain down the ladder (judging by his chin in the Kongo fight he'd get KTFO by carwin and he wouldnt be able to control him wiht his wrestling like that). WAR CARWIN!!!


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't see anyone being able to take power shots from Carwin without getting knocked out. But the thing to remember is getting hit by Brock isn't no joke either. He may not hit as hard as Carwin (or maybe he does, but Carwin has knock out victories) but he does hit really hard. And the other thing is that neither fighter actually has the greatest standing technique in the world, but Brock does try to avoid getting hit where as Carwin seems to use the "your fist to my face" style, and thats not a good idea against Brock. So personally I'm not sold on this Carwin will definitely knock Brock out thing that a lot of people are saying, I could see the fight going either way but I think I would give Brock the better odds of winning.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not knocking Lesner's power by any means, but we havn't seen a KO as such.

Yeah, he put Randy down with a shot and smashed Herrings orbital, so we know he hit's hard, but we are yet to see him put someone to sleep with a punch.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im sure im repeating somone but YES this is good news. Cain and Carwin fighting will only eliminate one of the few threaths to Brock. Carwin and Cain have different strenghts and it would be smart to test them both against Lesnar. Wonder who Cain is facing tho ? Could be the winner of Nog/Couture if he is content on waiting a bit.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

I am glad about this, i was never too happy with the prospect of either Carwin or Velasquez being knocked down the pecking order by loosing. And i really didnt see Cain coming away with the win.

However, i see Brock taking this one. If i had to guess the way the fight will go, i would think Brock will try standing with Carwin for a short while, get rocked a bit, go into default mode and take him down - then Mir him.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Man, I hope Carwin slays him, He's the only HW capable of beating Lesnar at the moment IMO. I don't think he will though, he seems a bit sluggish on the feet and doesn't seem as quick or athletic as Brock. Brock'll take him down and pound on him for a UD I reckon.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

uh oh! WAR CARWIN!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Get ready to rumble! Battle of the big boys!!!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Why would they do this? This is a move that says "We don't have any contenders in the HW division, so instead of having the two best guys fight for a shot at the title, we'll have one of them fight the champ and then the other one will fight the champ so we can kill some time until another guy has lined up enough wins". Other than that... hell yeah! This is going to be great. I think Brock is going to grind out a decision GSP-style... except for the boos.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Carwin fighting glass chin pillow hands was a waste of time anyways, this is the fight people want to see, it will be interesting to see how Carwin is able to adjust to being the smaller guy and running into somebody who should out muscle him.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

N1™ said:


> Wonder who Cain is facing tho ? Could be the winner of Nog/Couture if he is content on waiting a bit.


It depends what they want to do...

If they want Mir vs. Lesnar III to happen soon'ish, they should do Cain vs. Mir

If they want to "protect" Cain they can give him a relatively hard fight vs. someone like Heath Herring (if he has recovered by then). The fight would make sense as they were supposed to fight already.

Other options would be feeding him to Randy, Nog or Gonzaga or letting him wait for next shot, but for business point of view all these options would be bad ideas.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Im pulling hard for Carwin and hope to god he gets the KO but brock just scares me these days. The Dude is an undeniable BEAST.

That said...WAR CARWIN!!!


----------



## Jebber (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, can't wait to see Brock get tested by a heavy hitter if they trade shots 

I still like Brock to win - based only on limited knowledge of Carwin's wrestling ability - I doubt they stand for very long.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

if lesnar doesnt get caught standing, then i see him winning on the ground.

not by mir domination though, imo he's gonna have to do more to take out carwin.


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow man, this will be an awesome fight.

Lesnar cant bully Carwin around thats for sure


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll be rooting for Brock :thumb02:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I hope it's true because I think Carwin will blast him with one or two very hard strikes and a new HW Champ will be resurrected. (One that I might actually respect) :thumb02:


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Holy God, this is amazing! I was only looking at a news clipping in Fight Sport about an hour ago talking about Carwin V Cain and wishing it was Carwin V Lesnar, and now its happening! AMAZING!


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Nefilim777 said:


> Holy God, this is amazing! I was only looking at a news clipping in Fight Sport about an hour ago talking about Carwin V Cain and wishing it was Carwin V Lesnar, and now its happening! AMAZING!


Calm down dude, jsut a rumour!

lol:thumb02:


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> Calm down dude, jsut a rumour!
> 
> lol:thumb02:


Oh, sorry, I'm getting all excited again. Damn coffee...


----------



## Forever Fan (Nov 6, 2008)

Wookie said:


> I hope Carwin knocks Brock the [email protected] out.


BIG BIG X2


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> Holy God, this is amazing! I was only looking at a news clipping in Fight Sport about an hour ago talking about Carwin V Cain and wishing it was Carwin V Lesnar, and now its happening! AMAZING!


Someone just had an orgasm!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Nefilim777 said:


> Holy God, this is amazing! I was only looking at a news clipping in Fight Sport about an hour ago talking about Carwin V Cain and wishing it was Carwin V Lesnar, and now its happening! AMAZING!


Nobody blow their wad just yet, this is the UFC, after all.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

The latest....



> 20/08/09 - Carwin v Lesnar definite for 106, Velasquez fights winner
> Shane Carwin is fighting Brock Lesnar in a UFC heavyweight title battle at UFC 106, Fighters Only has been able to confirm.
> 
> The rumour emerged late Wednesday night via US site MMA Madness, which cited “sources close to the event”.
> ...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

*pants explode*

Yes! :thumb02:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

LjStronge said:


> The latest....


Exactly what I wanted to hear!!! Nice to see Cain will get a shot right after, and they are not screwing him over by any means. Congo must be so pissed now, since this must suck pretty bad in his eyes.


----------



## ejx (Aug 11, 2009)

Can't wait for this fight. Finally somebody that Lesnar won't be able to just throw around, great matchup. I still think Lesnar is going to take it but it won't be domination like the Mir fight. Neither one of these guys is going to want to keep this fight a standup battle, and Lesnar is obviously the better wrestler.

I think Carwins only chance is to use his submission skills, as Brock hasn't even attempted a single submission in his short career.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Simmi said:


> You're confident Brock's chin will stand up to the test? I dont see Brock controlling Carwin on the ground that easily either.
> 
> I'd say its more like the toughest test of his career IMO.


 
Agreed....:thumbsup:



N1™ said:


> im sure im repeating somone but YES this is good news. Cain and Carwin fighting will only eliminate one of the few threaths to Brock. Carwin and Cain have different strenghts and it would be smart to test them both against Lesnar. Wonder who Cain is facing tho ? Could be the winner of Nog/Couture if he is content on waiting a bit.


 
LOl at your sig...whatever happen to that wierd-o?????:confused02:


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

Rep for great find.


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

KryptoNITE^^ said:


> *pants explode*
> 
> Yes! :thumb02:


:happy02:


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

i like this better, Velasquez can be next to challenge Lesnar and the Carwin fight was very up-hill for him. Who would he face though? Gonzaga, Mir?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

great news.
now it's gonna be king kong vs king kong.
2 big guys, same size.
i see brock having the advantage on the ground, and carwin having a slight advantage standing.
in my opinion carwin probably has the biggest "one punch ko power" in the ufc. and his chin isn;t that bad either. in the gonzaga fight he got rocked in the beggining, he got taken down by a jiu-jitsu guy, but got up withe relative ease.

very good match up this one.
can't wait for it.
:thumb02:


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Lesnar will make Carwin wish he lost to Gonzaga in March.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

KryptoNITE^^ said:


> Lesnar will make Carwin wish he lost to Gonzaga in March.


What, lol

doesn't make any sense!

Carwin has a really good chance here, anybody who's writes him off straight off the bat is stupid.


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

Good news to hear Brock vrs Carwin should be a great fight Brock should take this Carwin's
cardio could be the deciding factor. 

Brock= better wrestling, more established gnp, more athletic, has fought better fighters in the UFC.

Carwin = KO power

This is my opinion Carwin has a punchers chance to win this fight. Carwin will not submit Brock so theres no threat there. Other than a sraight power for power exchange Carwin could KO him but I don't see Brock standing still and trading with him. I don't think that people are writing off Carwin if anything IMHO Carwin is a bit overrated in this fight as people are wanting him to win based on hatred for Brock. For the fight i predict Brock by smashing face in the 3rd round.
WAR Brock !!!


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> What, lol
> 
> doesn't make any sense!
> 
> Carwin has a really good chance here, anybody who's writes him off straight off the bat is stupid.


Yes it does. Because when Brock uses Shane's head as a basketball he will soon realize when the ref wakes him up that this fight was a mistake.

He got rocked by 5'6" HW Neil Wain ffs. What do you think Brock will do?


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

I think you will be surprised. Brock will not man handle Carwin like you presume.


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> I think you will be surprised. Brock will not man handle Carwin like you presume.


For the sake of argument for humor are you picking Carwin if so or Brock? Brock your right won't manhandle him but in round 2 Carwin won't be as quick that might it easier for Brock to control him on the ground.


----------



## taz1458 (Aug 16, 2009)

Brock will rock Shane. I think brock is going to be along the lines of Silva. Very very tough to beat. 106 may turn out to be a good card, also with the return of the Huntington Beach Bad Boy!!


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm picking Carwin

For the sake of discussion. I really do thin he has a good chance - I think his stand up is better than Brocks, I'm just worried about Brock laying on top of him


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/15921/bro...scussions-to-meet-at-ufc-106-in-las-vegas.mma



> Shane Carwin's (11-0 MMA, 3-0 UFC) path to a UFC title shot will apparently not go through fellow top contender Cain Velasquez.
> 
> Though it was previously rumored that Carwin would meet Velasquez at the co-main event of UFC 104, MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) has been able to confirm that the undefeated heavyweight is currently in negotiations to face current heavyweight champ Brock Lesnar (4-1 MMA, 3-1 UFC) at UFC 106 in November.
> 
> ...


Getting close to being a definite now.


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> I'm picking Carwin
> 
> For the sake of discussion. I really do thin he has a good chance - I think his stand up is better than Brocks, I'm just worried about Brock laying on top of him


You know his standup might be better but from what I have seen his striking is sloppy Brock might have better technique just not as much power. Brock = laying and pounding lol.

I do really think people just are hyping up Carwin because they wanna see Brock lose.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

jeffmantx said:


> Brock= better wrestling, more established gnp, more athletic, has fought better fighters in the UFC.
> 
> Carwin = KO power


I want to preface that I am rooting 200% for Brock, Brock is my boy, no doubt. However, to be fair to the Carwin fans, I'll need to build upon your analysis. I do agree that Brock is "more" athletic and a better wrestler. Brock of course was an NCAA Division I HWT National Champion. Carwin however, has a background of being a two time NCAA Division II Wrestling National Champion runner up (1996, 1997) and an NCAA Division II Hwt National Champion (1999). Along with two NCAA Division II All-American in Football. 

The skill variance between a Division I College and a Division II college is rather significant, so Brock's wrestling background is undeniably more elite, however, Carwin was also decorated with football achievements along with wrestling, granted they were both from Division II, it still shows Carwin's spectrum of athleticism, by excelling in whatever he was involved in.

I respect Carwin, but I'm hoping Brock sends him out looking like the Hamburgler.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Not at all, and this is coming from someone who wants to see Brock lose, lol!

Seriously, I think Carwin has central strength and Brock isn't going to be able to hold him down for 5 rounds, maybe there is a bit of hope in there, but I don't dis-respect Brock (as long as he sorts his attitude post fight) but Carwin is just underrated.

In my opinion that is.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

awww but 104 was looking so good


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Sweet fight, and sweet chance for Lesnar to show the same class he had when he fought Randy. Carwin is obviously a pretty huge threat, but Lesnar has been rocked less than Carwin, so if you are going by chin, Brock has showed a pretty good one. I see Lesnar winning this by pushing it into the 2nd and 3rd rounds, unless Carwin ends it early, Since he has never been past 2:11 of the first round, (and that was his debut)


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

kay_o_ken said:


> awww but 104 was looking so good


I'm pretty sure its going to turn into Rothwell-Cain.

Hopefully, then can put another big fight in there.

Maybe Silva-Henderson II?

Whatabout Cane-Lil Nog.

I think Carwin has earned this shot as much as anybody.
I mean who would be favored over him besides Brock and Fedor?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

ramram22 said:


> I'm pretty sure its going to turn into Rothwell-Cain.
> 
> Hopefully, then can put another big fight in there.
> 
> ...


Silva/Henderson II... eh... I don't know if knocking out Bisping says, "give me Silva" to me, especially since Bisping placed himself in Henderson's sweet spot over & over.


----------



## Wasp (Aug 20, 2009)

Long time lurker, first time poster here.

I love this fight. Carwin has definitely earned his shot, and giving Cain the winner ensures that he does not get screwed over by this move.

I think Carwin has a great shot in this fight, much more than a "puncher's chance". He has won every single one of his 11 fights by stoppage in the *first round*, split almost 50/50 between KO's and Subs. The dude is a straight up monster and should not be taken lightly by any means.

That being said, Brock is an absolute athletic freak and does have superior wrestling. This fight will all come down to whether Carwin can avoid the takedown, because if they're standing I think Carwin KO's Brock. If Brock can take Carwin down, he'll use his patented lay'n'punch to grind him out and take the TKO or decision.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Good stuff. I hope Carwin wins. I really don't know why either. I guess i just don't like the idea of a guy that is 4-1 being the man with the strap. I would much rather see him working his way back up through the HW division. Plus, we'll get to see him more that way.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Wasp said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster here.
> 
> I love this fight. Carwin has definitely earned his shot, and giving Cain the winner ensures that he does not get screwed over by this move.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you started posting. Welcome to the premier MMA forum, anywhere.


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't really think that Carwin deserves a title shot yet. He's beaten a bunch of cans and Gonzaga, who was rocking Shane before he got KO'ed. Lesnar/Carwin will be a fun fight though, so I can't really complain. 

Do we have any info on what happened to Velasquez? Maybe he got injured or something. I think they should put him up against the winner of Cro Cop/Dos Santos.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

mattreis324 said:


> I don't really think that Carwin deserves a title shot yet. He's beaten a bunch of cans and Gonzaga, who was rocking Shane before he got KO'ed. Lesnar/Carwin will be a fun fight though, so I can't really complain.
> 
> Do we have any info on what happened to Velasquez? Maybe he got injured or something. I think they should put him up against the winner of Cro Cop/Dos Santos.


 
Gonzaga would have gotten a title shot had he won that fight......meaning after LesNAR vs. Mir......


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

Well it should be a fun fight. I do like Carwin because he has been putting people away, but I think a lot of you are riding your emotions on this one. You have to learn not to watch MMA through rose colored glasses, so to speak.

Carwin's hand speed is not impressive at all, and his wrestling skill is nowhere near Brock's level. It should be an interesting fight because both guys have huge power, but I think Brock is just too good athletically. He has much better hand speed, better wrestling, and he has the X factor in that being the main event is not going to have any effect on him. 

I'm really looking forward to this fight but I think a lot of you are going to be disappointed when Brock puts Carwin away. Maybe he will verbally poop on Bud Light again and then tell us he might even crawl up behind his wife this time...lol


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Good point on Brock being used to the big stage with title fights and Carwin not. I don't think any body mentioned that yet and it does affect some fighters.

And I think we will see these guys wrestling before we see them throwing bombs. I picture Brock going for the take down very very early. Its been said plenty of times that on paper Brock is the better wrestler and Carwin has more ko power. So I see Brock trying to fight his fight and since they've never fought you can only base your plan on footage and what is known of the other fighter.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

There's actually only 2 HW's I see with a chance of beating Brock. Carwin is one of them. The other is actually Rogers. (Sorry I think Fedor gets utterly embarrassed.)


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Calminian said:


> There's actually only 2 HW's I see with a chance of beating Brock. Carwin is one of them. The other is actually Rogers. (Sorry I think Fedor gets utterly embarrassed.)


 

Why are you so high on Rodgers.......who besides Adrei has he beaten thats really that good??????

No one....to think that cain wouldnt stand a better chance IMO is silly.......


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

imo in a 2nd fight gonzaga would beat carwin.

but thats just random lol..if this lesnar/carwin fight is really happening..i see lesnar by 4th or 5th round stoppage or unanimous decision


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Why are you so high on Rodgers.......who besides Adrei has he beaten thats really that good??????
> 
> No one....to think that cain wouldnt stand a better chance IMO is silly.......


The guy who beats Lesnar is going to do it on the feet. Rogers either is now, or is on his way to becoming the best HW striker in mma. AA is no slouch at least on the feet. Yes, he has a glass chin, but Rogers utterly dominated him from the first bell. Nobody was surviving those shots.

He also has great size and reach which a Lesnar opponent would need. 

Yes, there is a question about his ground game, but it's not been answered either way. If he even has decent TDD, he'll upset a lot of fighters. Fedor will be the first to test this. If he can't take him down, he's gonna get KO'd.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Calminian said:


> The guy who beats Lesnar is going to do it on the feet. *Rogers either is now, or is on his way to becoming the best HW striker in mma*. AA is no slouch at least on the feet. Yes, he has a glass chin, but Rogers utterly dominated him from the first bell. Nobody was surviving those shots.
> 
> He also has great size and reach which a Lesnar opponent would need.
> 
> Yes, there is a question about his ground game, but it's not been answered either way. If he even has decent TDD, he'll upset a lot of fighters. Fedor will be the first to test this. If he can't take him down, he's gonna get KO'd.


 
Wow....to the best striker in the HW division...which HW division or are you talking? All HW's cuz your way off....

No offense but you seem from all the post of yours that i have read to be very new to MMA and base your opinions off the things that have happened over the last several months as opposed to yrs.....many times people have challanged your reasoning and you just dont respond, almost as if your not sure......

maybe im wrong but your logic, answers, and suggestions in terms of who is better than who are completely off whack sometimes.......


Andrei got caught fast by a guy that rushed him from the bell, Andrei's biggst problem really isnt his chin rather his refusal to keep his hands up to protect his face, somthing you would think Freddie Roach would have instilled in him but didnt.....


Put Frank Mir against Rodgers he outstrikes him every time.....


CC420


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Finally, Lesnar will surrender his belt. Hopefully, this will be another awesome first round KO. Lesnar better start praying for some luck.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Put Frank Mir against Rodgers he outstrikes him every time.....


Hmm. I didn't read your whole thread, but you sound a little new to MMA. FYI, Mir's strength has always been submissions. Even Silvia destroyed him on the feet until he got subbed. Yes, he beat Nog, but all the Pride HW's have pretty much been proven cans. 

But welcome to the forums.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Hmm. I didn't read your whole thread, but you sound a little new to MMA. FYI, Mir's strength has always been submissions. Even Silvia destroyed him on the feet until he got subbed. Yes, he beat Nog, but all the Pride HW's have pretty much been proven cans.
> 
> But welcome to the forums.


I assume you mean sylvia, not silva(which silva you would be talking about I'm not sure.) Common mistake for MMA newbies no worries.

Nog is far from a can, but could very well be washed up, idk we will see in about 10 days. 

Rogers is not a top 10 HWT, he is a good striker with great power, but does not have the versatility in striking. Mir would probaly win a stand-up battle with Rogers, but why would he stand when Rogers virtualy has no ground game.

It is the old UFC HWTs, Sylvia, AA Pitbull that seem to be the cans, with neither being a top 10 HWT now.
Fedor and Nog are both still in the top 10, so I'm not sure what you were saying about that.

thank you have a nice day.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Calminian said:


> *Hmm. I didn't read your whole thread, but you sound a little new to MMA*. FYI, Mir's strength has always been submissions. Even *Silvia* destroyed him on the feet until he got subbed. Yes, he beat Nog, but all the Pride HW's have pretty much been proven cans.
> 
> But welcome to the forums.


 
This is exactly my point....this is what you come back with.....i know about Mir and always being known for his BJJ and also Muay Thai which im sure you just forgot to point out....he also started his fighting career as a Kenpo Karate fighter.....

The whole reason I mentioned Mir.....since this went right over your head, was to illustrate that someone with mediocre striking and is not known for it, has better striking than Rodgers.......anyone not new to MMA would know that......

I dont need a welcome either I have been here for a couple yrs now......dont take what i said personal Im basing my statement of months of monitoring your posts.....


Someone that has seen Mir striking during the times and fights you are referring and have seen his striking now and how it has improved would tell you the same thing.....

CC420

BTW...the bold part about not reading my whole thread....its a post and maybe you should read the whole thing so your answers arent so off.....


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ramram22 said:


> I assume you mean sylvia, not silva(which silva you would be talking about I'm not sure.) Common mistake for MMA newbies no worries.


er, yeah, but I actually didn't write silva. I wrote silvia. No problem. Common mistake when people are trying to bag. Yes yes, y instead of i.



coldcall420 said:


> This is exactly my point....this is what you come back with.....i know about Mir and always being known for his BJJ and also Muay Thai which im sure you just forgot to point out....he also started his fighting career as a Kenpo Karate fighter.....


Yes, of course, I understand. Mir is good enough to beat Nog, who basically sucks in the modern HW div.



coldcall420 said:


> The whole reason I mentioned Mir.....since this went right over your head,


See, this is how you normally post. You're so emotional, you can't help but getting all excited. Common newbie mistake. 



coldcall420 said:


> Someone that has seen Mir striking during the times and fights you are referring and have seen his striking now and how it has improved would tell you the same thing.....


Right this is part of that Mir beat Nog who went the distance with Fedor so therefore he must be the best striker in mma now. Common common.



coldcall420 said:


> BTW...the bold part about not reading my whole thread....its a post and maybe you should read the whole thing so your answers arent so off.....


Newbies often don't understand how this stuff works, until they get a little more seasoned. I'll let it slide.


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

I was so looking forward to Carwin-Cain

Carwin is NOT ready for a title shot IMO. Perhaps the UFC knows this and they're hoping Brock remains their number 1 guy.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Calminian said:


> er, yeah, but I actually didn't write silva. I wrote silvia. No problem. Common mistake when people are trying to bag. Yes yes, y instead of i.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Another worthless post that has no fact while you run from real questions being posed to you....


Enjoy your time here...I doubt it will be that long.......the disciplines I have studied have taught me to remove emotion from situations, which is why i dont call you a **** **** **** right now and rather just allow you to aimlessly post bullshit after bullshit with no ability to back any of those posts with facts......

Your the guy that thinks Fedor sucks........nuff said....

Im done here as there is no intelligent conversation to be had.....

CC420


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

Calminian said:


> er, yeah, but I actually didn't write silva. I wrote silvia. No problem. Common mistake when people are trying to bag. Yes yes, y instead of i.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are you a licscenced troll? or you more of a freelance guy?

its sylvia? he was a former Hwt champion, which Silva did you think fought Mir, Thiago, Anderson or Wandy. All of them fought in the light heavyweight division,(which is the 205 lbs weight division. Mir is a heavyweight, so I'm just curious.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Mir is BS, Fedor would own him everywhere with ease. If Nogueira gets a rematch after beating Couture, he'll crush Mir. It's the same as Mir-Lesnar. The first fight is now considered a pure luck for Frank, the second bout removed all doubts about who is a better fighter. Nogueira vs Mir 2 would also put a better fighter on the right place (the first fight was a fluke, NOG looked like he's just from a hospital), and this fighter is not Mir. Mir has got a lot of attention recently, but the guy has been in "do or die" position not long time ago - on the undercard with Hardonk who is certainly not a ground game expert (and before that he got his ass kicked by a LHW fighter).


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

Calminian said:


> er, yeah, but I actually didn't write silva. I wrote silvia. No problem. Common mistake when people are trying to bag. Yes yes, y instead of i.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay I creep on these forums all the time, and almost never post but wow...you're an idiot. Rodgers is no slouch for sure but he's no where near Brocks level, he landed a good shot on Andrei who is notorious for having a glass jaw. I agree with cold in that Mir would almost certainly tool Rodgers standing up and Mir doesn't even have amazing stand up.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Another worthless post that has no fact while you run from real questions being posed to you....
> 
> 
> Enjoy your time here...I doubt it will be that long.......the disciplines I have studied have taught me to remove emotion from situations, which is why i dont call you a **** **** **** right now and rather just allow you to aimlessly post bullshit after bullshit with no ability to back any of those posts with facts......
> ...


Hey just out of curiosity, who'd you pick in the Mir Lesnar match?



Killerkrack said:


> Okay I creep on these forums all the time, and almost never post but wow...you're an idiot. Rodgers is no slouch for sure but he's no where near Brocks level, he landed a good shot on Andrei who is notorious for having a glass jaw. I agree with cold in that Mir would almost certainly tool Rodgers standing up and Mir doesn't even have amazing stand up.


There's a typo cop here that's really gonna let you have it. I spelled Sylvia "Silvia" and he got really mad. Careful dude, you spelled Rogers wrong.

Not to mention this dude who might be a tad mad.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Hey just out of curiosity, who'd you pick in the Mir Lesnar match?


 
I shouldnt answer you cuz you never answer direct questions, but.....My heart and background made me want Mir and i still feel Mir could have done better standing with Brock(thats where randy preping him would have been great).....but all the way up till the fight in my heart i was gonna pick Mir......

You bet with your brain though and TBH.....the rage that had been brewing in Brock made me pick him......

http://www.mmaforum.com/vbookie.php?do=bets


Hope this wasnt too long for you too read the whole thing, so your response can be based off everything i wrote and not the first sentence.....


CC420



P.S.....Calmainian...I just saw you didnt double post rather you edited it yourself....

*picking myself up off ground*


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I shouldnt answer you cuz you never answer direct questions, but.....My heart and background made me want Mir and i still feel Mir could have done better standing with Brock(thats where randy preping him would have been great).....but all the way up till the fight in my heart i was gonna pick Mir......


Hey man it's cool I was just thinking, though.....

_No offense but you seem from all the post of yours that i have read to be very new to MMA and base your opinions off the things that have happened over the last several months as opposed to yrs.....many times people have challanged your reasoning and you just dont respond, almost as if your not sure......

maybe im wrong but your logic, answers, and suggestions in terms of who is better than who are completely off whack sometimes......._

touche?



coldcall420 said:


> You bet with your brain though and TBH.....the rage that had been brewing in Brock made me pick him......


Exactly. You got over you emotions and came to your senses. I trust you'll do the same about Rogers as the day approaches.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Hey man it's cool I was just thinking, though.....
> 
> _No offense but you seem from all the post of yours that i have read to be very new to MMA and base your opinions off the things that have happened over the last several months as opposed to yrs.....many times people have challanged your reasoning and you just dont respond, almost as if your not sure......_
> 
> ...


 
Dude....your making yourself look dumber and dumber....what is the point of your last post....I gave you facts and reasons.........

You make broad statments as if your boyfriend is an MMA fan and you just post here thinking you know what your talking about.....:confused02:

There is no intelligent conversation here so peace out...post your dumb response to feel better about being called out on no knowldge and the whole thread agreeing with me....:thumbsup:

LOL...just look back at what your peers think....go do your homework for school tomm and dinner is prob ready soon.....



> Exactly. You got over you emotions and came to your senses. I trust you'll do the same about Rogers as the day approaches.


Pathetic....


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Dude....your making yourself look dumber and dumber....what is the point of your last post....I gave you facts and reasons.........
> 
> You make broad statments as if your boyfriend is an MMA fan and you just post here thinking you know what your talking about.....:confused02:
> 
> ...


Dude, you didn't let me finish. Go back and check out the rest. Again, you're very emotional. I understand. I'm more of the Spock type. I don't let emotions cloud reasoning. And you double posted moron.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Dude, you didn't let me finish. Go back and check out the rest. Again, you're very emotional. I understand. I'm more of the Spock type. I don't let emotions cloud reasoning. And you double posted moron.


 
Yeah you def seem like one of those people that go to Star Trek conventions.....:thumbsup: I know rogers will use the Vulcan Neck Benck on Fedor.........:sarcastic11:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Calm, if typos don't matter then let it go, stop bringing it up.

CC, it's best to just let this thing go, it'll only frustrate you.

Let's get back to a civil debate here and stay on topic.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Guys, have we started TUP already?

You two having your own little war here or what?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Yeah you def seem like one of those people that go to Star Trek conventions.....:thumbsup: I know rogers will use the Vulcan Neck Benck on Fedor.........:sarcastic11:


Live long and prosper my friend. I'm gonna quick while I'm ahead.


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

Should be good fight. I see Brock winning. He Has better wrestling and Carwins stand up is good but Brocks is good also. Maybe even on that. But on the ground is definetly Brock.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Live long and prosper my friend. I'm gonna quick while I'm ahead.


 
Agreed and your def a head.......:confused05: And I think you meant quit....


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

This is going to be good. I think Carwin will give Brock a little bit of trouble, but in the end.... Brock has too much momentum right now, and is going to beat Carwin. Very, very exciting fight. :thumb02:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Agreed and your def a head.......:confused05: And I think you meant quit....


oooh, you got me. Hey just out of curiosity, who'd you take between Mir and Nog?



The_Sandman said:


> This is going to be good. I think Carwin will give Brock a little bit of trouble, but in the end.... Brock has too much momentum right now, and is going to beat Carwin. Very, very exciting fight. :thumb02:


They both have momentum and Carwin arguably more. I wouldn't count him out. I think we're looking at the two best HW's in the world.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

That's enough, Calm. The discussion is over, stay on topic now.


----------



## varelansBoss (Aug 20, 2009)

carwin first round knock out


----------



## h2so4 (Jun 24, 2008)

Dana setting up a December card to compete with Fedor's debut at Strikeforce?


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

Great fight, and I'm glad the UFC realized that having Carwin against Velasquez was not a smart move right now.

I'm really not ready to judge Carwin yet because, outside of his fight with Gonzaga, he's not exactly faced the best out there. Carwin, though he's fought more than Brock has, isn't as tested as Brock, who holds victories over Mir, Herring and Couture.

I'm sure Brock will want this on the ground fast because that's where he'll have his advantage. I think Brock has the better wrestling, and with the technique he displayed in controlling Mir, I think Brock will be able to control Carwin well enough to get a G'n'P victory. If the fight does get back on the feet, Brock will have to get him down again quickly because Carwin can put anyone to sleep. The way Brock backed up and left his hands down after a tussle with Mir leaves him open for a KO. He cannot do that against Carwin because, unlike Mir, Carwin will make you nap.

I think with the right gameplan Brock takes it, but I wouldn't be shocked to see Carwin land a big shot. Still, I think Brock will come up with the right gameplan and execute it well enough to retain his belt.


----------



## SonofJor-El (Jan 20, 2008)

Carwin is almost as big as Brock and has a strong wrestling background so I don't see Brock wasting energy by going for the takedown off the bat. I hope Brock wins and this is how I see it happening:

I see Brock holding Carwin against the cage and fighting a Couture-style standing clinch game in Round One. Brock had some knees that damn near lifted Randy off the ground in their fight and it was a clinch elbow (if you remember) that hurt Randy badly in Round 2 before Brock landed the right hand that got the KO.

I see Brock continuing this at the start of round 2 then Brock will probably get the takedown middle-to-late in the round on a gassed Carwin and if he doesn't GNP finish in late round 2, Brock will finish in early round 3.

That's just what I hope happens. Brock could get caught 10 seconds into round 1 for all we know. I do find it funny that Shane Carwin has been on the main PPV card once in his career and he already has such a HUGE fan following! 

Wouldn't it be absolutely hilarious that with all the talk of "finally Brock is facing someone his size he can't manhandle" that Brock does take Carwin down with ease and treat him like Frank Mir? That'll make make me laugh so hard!


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

I'd probably give the edge to Lesnar but Carwin has some powerful punches. 

I think this will be an exciting fight and I'm interested to see some improvements in Lesnar's stand up. It seemed like he spent most of training for the Mir fight working on ground control and sub def whereas he should focus more on stand up and TD I would guess.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SonofJor-El said:


> That's just what I hope happens. Brock could get caught 10 seconds into round 1 for all we know. I do find it funny that Shane Carwin has been on the main PPV card once in his career and he already has such a HUGE fan following!


Off the top of my head Carwin has fought at least 3 times on the main card including his devastating debut, his fight against lardo Neil Wain? and against Gonzaga.


----------



## SonofJor-El (Jan 20, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Off the top of my head Carwin has fought at least 3 times on the main card including his devastating debut, his fight against lardo Neil Wain? and against Gonzaga.


OK, OK. So many nitpickers. Carwin had one fight *THAT MATTERED *on the main card! There! Fixed!


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Off the top of my head Carwin has fought at least 3 times on the main card including his devastating debut, his fight against lardo Neil Wain? and against Gonzaga.


I'm pretty sure hes only been on the main card once. But his fight again Neil Wain was televised in the UK. Edit: actually looks like he might of had his debut televised to (though it is listed as a prelim) but whatever doesn't really matter.

Do prelim fights that get broadcast still get considered prelim? I assume they do since the fights are still listed as prelim.


----------



## mel_progson (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi first post for me. I predict this one will go the way a few others have mentioned. Brock wanting not much of the standup and taking it to the ground fairly early ftw via ground n pound.
Dana White must be rubbing his hands together, nothing like millions of people tuning in hoping that the guy everyone loves to hate get beaten.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

mel_progson said:


> Hi first post for me. I predict this one will go the way a few others have mentioned. Brock wanting not much of the standup and taking it to the ground fairly early ftw via ground n pound.
> Dana White must be rubbing his hands together, nothing like millions of people tuning in hoping that the guy everyone loves to hate get beaten.


Welcome to the forum. :thumbsup:

I fully believe Carwin will drop Lesnar(fully hope, more than fully believe).


----------

